
Show HN: Let your friends add articles to your reading list - manx
https://listo.unote.io/
======
manx
Hello HN!

We made an app to remove personal recommendations from communication channels
and provide a social read-it-later solution instead.

A challenge we are facing right now is to find out how we can make the product
more viral. Users can already use the app to send content to non-users but few
actually do.

Any insights on this topic would be greatly appreciated.

The app is developed with Flutter/Firebase and available in Play Store and App
Store.

Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.listo](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.listo)

App Store: [https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1502284126](https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1502284126)

We're looking forward to hearing your thoughts and questions!

